# Critique Trouble my new TB! New pics!



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my new TB trouble. I took some better conformation shots of him today. I know his weight needs some work he was very wormy when I got him and he just got over having strangles. So try to image him once he fills out more. He just turned 3 he is exactly 15 HH. Plans for future possible barrel racing or head horse for roping. Currently being lightly ridden and being taught the basics. He is such a smart gentle horse I'm so glad I found him!


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Just turned 3.. Wow he looks young! It must be that baby doll head 

His feet could stand some care (I'm sure you have that in your plans).

What stands out most to me are his LOOONG pasterns. That is typical for the TBs though. You'll just have to be careful about your work load as he gets older because of the extra strain on them.

Over all he looks like a good find  I'm sure you'll find a great job for him. TB's are awesome! As a matter of fact, he kind of reminds me of my boy, Brink. Same dark bay color, and same little white marking on the same leg


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

huntjumpliz said:


> Just turned 3.. Wow he looks young! It must be that baby doll head
> 
> His feet could stand some care (I'm sure you have that in your plans).
> 
> ...


Awe thanks! Yeah he is very baby faced I also questioned his age, but his former owner said 3 and vet says he has 3 yr old teeth in. I don't think he has grown into a 3 yr old body yet guess he is a late bloomer. Though his baby face is one of my favorite things about him. He is long pasturned but so is my other TB. He is a very smooth ride though. How cute that he and brink are similar u should put a pick up I wouldn't mind seeing him. Thanks for your critique I appreciate it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh btw his feet now sadly thats after the farrier trimmed them, you should of seen them before that. He will be getting regular trimmings from now with time he will have some nice feet. You can tell how poorly managed they were before I got ahold of him even after his first trim. I hate it when people don't take good care of horses feet.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, he looks younger-such a sweet baby face. Keep us posted on your journey w/him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not see "heading horse" for roping in this horse's future. I like him, but a heading horse needs to be a LOT of horse.. with good bone and the ability to take the jerk. Most Thoroughbreds have neither the bone or the disposition for that sort of work. He MIGHT do barrels because he is not big, but be sure to use support wraps on those legs. Thoroughbred legs can take a lot (many are jumpers) but it is mostly straight compression, not the twisting and stiff stopping needed for Western sports (there is a real good reason Quarterhorses dominate these sports). 

This horse is actually quite nice. He has a good shoulder, nice open angle at the point of shoulder and he is nt tied in behind the knee. I would like his nice, roomy hocks to be a bit lower to the ground. He has very long rear pasterns.. fronts are typical for the breed. 

His coupling is a bit weak and the top of his croup is set a bit far back (that is why the coupling is a bit weak). He has nice withers that carry nicely into his back. his neck seems a bit ewed, but considering its location above his chest, it seems this is a lack of groceries, which you are providing.

This is a nice little horse. I don't much like his head of the set of his jaw.. it seems weak. That being said, you don't ride the head!

I could see him being a nice little equitation over fences type horse. He might jump nice and flat enough to not jar his rider. However, he looks to have the potential to be very round over fences which would make him a nice jumper but not so good an equitation horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think with some groceries he will be a mighty fine mount. He looks just like a little TB.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought he looked like a nice hunter jumper as well but I know nothing about jumping and unfortunately i couldnt do jumping style events becuase of a disc herniation in my neck. The type of roping that we may do is breakaway I just would like to start doing it for fun not competitively I don't think it's good for horses just to do one sport. If we go barrel racing he will definitely have sport boots on for proper joint support. Though he isn't the horse I was planning on to be my next racer I'm hoping my QH colt jet will be that actually. But it can't hurt him to learn an extra curricular activities. I just fell in love with Trouble when I saw him and he has the smarts and good temperament that I love. Thanks so much for your critique I enjoy learning about horse conformation and this helps me learn.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He's still a baby!! Be prepared that he will grow still. My 3 year old OTTB put on 2"in the first three months of the track and widened out a lot. And had even longer pasterns. Definitely not for jumping, put a super smooth trot. The feet are typical.....takes a very good farrier or even better, barefoot trimmer and some time. 
I'd say get him the much needed groceries, ride him lightly and look at him again once he's done with the growing and filling out. You might be surprised 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> He's still a baby!! Be prepared that he will grow still. My 3 year old OTTB put on 2"in the first three months of the track and widened out a lot. And had even longer pasterns. Definitely not for jumping, put a super smooth trot. The feet are typical.....takes a very good farrier or even better, barefoot trimmer and some time.
> I'd say get him the much needed groceries, ride him lightly and look at him again once he's done with the growing and filling out. You might be surprised
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah he is definitely still growing I know he is at a bit of an awkward stage right but I see real potential in him. I loved him the moment I saw him. He is getting rode light about 30 to 45. Mostly just light trail riding and learning basic skills. Stoping, turning, backing, move off pressure. Sometimes I just ride him around the yard just bareback in a rope halter. He is getting some very good groceries I'm very good at getting weight on TB's since it took some time to figure out a good formula for my other TB Pepper. He loses weight really easy because I have him working a lot. He will be looking good especially once I'm he is officially strangles free he gets to go on the big pasture with the others.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

There ya go 
Wanna see pics again October 1st ;-)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> There ya go
> Wanna see pics again October 1st ;-)


Will do! I'll update as as he progresses. He'll be looking nice in a few months!


----------



## atthezookeeper (May 19, 2012)

We have had some of everything over the years, AQHA, Thoroughbred, Paint, Holstein, Morgan even some nice grade horses. Many do not start to fill out until they are 5 or 6, some later than that. We have a palamino paint gelding that just turned 6 and grew 2" in the last 18 months. He's teetering again. My daughter has a beautiful thoroughbred mare that was bred on a polo farm, she washed out and now she is trainig as a Triple A barrel/gymkana horse. She started her last year when she was 7. Go slowly, take it easy they tend to be a bit high strung with lots of energy. Give him time to grow into himself and broaden, let those legs thicken up a bit, he is still very young. That being said the only critism I have is that he isn't square in the pictures of his hind, so its hard to tell if he toes out. His hip is short and with work his butt can be built up(he'll need it for impulsion), his tail is set a little low but I've always liked that in a horse that has to sit back, spin or slide. Muscle is a great equalizer. His back isn't really short and with the long rear pasterns and cannons he should be able to get under himself and have a nice long stride.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks I for the life of could not get him to square up his rear end he would always rest one foot. And don't worry about his training I've training many young horses over the years and I am a big believer in taking time in a training program. Slow and steady training now equals nice horses in the future that understand what you want from them. As for high strung he is extremely chill like my other TB. But in the wrong hands he could easily turn into a real handfull. There has been a few times that if I would of been a beginner rider and not paid attention to his body cues he would of dumped me on the ground. Whenever he get nervous I just shift his focus back to me and we move on with the ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

